# Appartamento recent buy with a dude



## igor46 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi! I just buy a new Appartamento and i have a dude, the separation that my machine has between the body and the group is normal? Thanks



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@igor46 - I think it is likely normal based on the Machina review pics here.

https://machina-coffee.co.uk/blogs/news/116578116-kit-review-rocket-appartamento

A bit weird though as I would expect almost all E61s to have a rubber group seal between the group head and machine body.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah first thought was - did they forget to put the seal in?


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

The seal is in-between the screws, looks like yours has that. Added a photo of mine


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks the same as mine

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

mine too (bought brand new)


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I wonder if there's a reason they don't use a full fiberglass gasket on the back of the group. Maybe it keeps it get a degree or two cooler.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> I wonder if there's a reason they don't use a full fiberglass gasket on the back of the group. Maybe it keeps it get a degree or two cooler.


The gasket covers the whole back of the e61 except for the bits where you cannot see it here... so the sides of the bolts that hold the e61 to the machine and the top of the upper TS tube. My guess it that this is for aesthetics but who knows.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## igor46 (Apr 3, 2020)

I spoke with rocket and all is normal.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ISCM (Aug 1, 2020)

My Rocket Giotto is the same


----------

